# Dash Instrument Removel 67 GTO



## harleynut45 (Nov 22, 2011)

I read a Post from back in 2010 where Eric Animal was explaining how to take apart the dash on a 67GTO which I found very very helpful. I have mine ready to come out except for the strap from the speedo to the column. Cant see in there, can bearly get my hand in there, how the devil do you get that strap off the column??? Is that a phillips head screw on the column end or a bolt head? If it is, what size bolt head? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Flustrated in Pa


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is a 3/8" head bolt. Use a 3/8 socket on a 10" wobbly extension and a short ratchet. Worked for me..Stick a mirror under there with a light if you have to....I just crawled under there (gymanstic workout).


----------



## harleynut45 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gymnastic workout is right. Thanks geetoguy


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Easier with the seats out. I did mine with the seats and console _in_...and have imprints on the back of my head to prove it!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Remove the driver seat...lie on your back...it ain't easy////I gotta put mine in soon! Eric


----------

